# Fitness Forums available on mobile phones?



## Ronin74 (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of any health & fitness forums that are accessible through mobile phones? I've tried accessing this forum throuh my phone, and frankly it's too complicated, and takes way too long.


----------

